# Which laptop should i purchase lenovo z580 or dell 15 r or hp pavillion??



## Ramanda (Nov 12, 2012)

I am just a computer science engg student .
I need for light gaming ,internet watching movies etc.
What I want is my laptop should get heated when i use it for long time,bettery life should be sufficient. 
Also Screen quality should be good .
Low price and best quality is my moto.
Few selected:
HP Pavilion G6-2136TX Laptop (2nd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook
*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-z580-59-341341-laptop-3rd-gen-ci5-6gb-750gb-win7-hb-2gb-graph/p/itmdcnxjqfwvqxcr?pid=COMDCNVZSPVXJATN&r[URL="*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-essential-g580-59-324058-laptop-3rd-gen-ci5-4gb-500gb-dos-1gb-graph/p/itmddh5ahbhxsk5h?pid=COMDDH58ZYXZM3EG&ref=3de0a23d-1c3f-492d-b24a-d27b8fbfadc5"]*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-essential-g580-59-324058-laptop-3rd-gen-ci5-4gb-500gb-dos-1gb-graph/p/itmddh5ahbhxsk5h?pid=COMDDH58ZYXZM3EG&ref=3de0a23d-1c3f-492d-b24a-d27b8fbfadc5Dell New Inspiron 15R 3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ 1GB Graphics/ Linux Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell Notebookef=0ab8837e-8229-4150-a311-6c9c207c5dd0[/URL]


----------



## achyutaghosh (Nov 12, 2012)

Your query needs more clarity- Fill this up first

Questionnaire for laptop/notebook purchase:


1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Netbook; 11" - 10” screen or less
Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen



3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:
b. Dislike:


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?


6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)


----------



## ashutosh_jain (Nov 13, 2012)

Low price?? but how much...what's your budget and since you need to study purpose so please specify what all features you will be using..


----------



## dsmarty (Nov 13, 2012)

Typig this from my lenovo Z580. Just bought this lappy today. Its awesome, no heating and its a monster when it comes to performance.
Got some nice diwali offers from reliance digital. Z580 + canon printer and scanner + 9 accessories + 3 years warranty at 39902 INR.


----------



## shrewd (Nov 13, 2012)

Wait, you got z580 with i7 for ~40k?!
What is this sorcery? Where can I get it?


----------



## dsmarty (Nov 13, 2012)

shrewd said:


> Wait, you got z580 with i7 for ~40k?!
> What is this sorcery? Where can I get it?



Z580 comes with many processors. The one i bought is an 3rd gen i5 model.


----------



## Ramanda (Nov 19, 2012)

Ramanda said:


> I am just a computer science engg student .
> I need for light gaming ,internet watching movies etc.
> What I want is my laptop should get heated when i use it for long time,bettery life should be sufficient.
> Also Screen quality should be good .
> ...


Q1.What is my budget ?
Ans. 40,000 to 45000 rupees.
Q2.What weight ans size would you consider??
Ans.15-16 inches

Q3.Are there any brands you prefer??
Ans.No not really. Actually i dont know which brand gives the best quality and best performance laptops.
Q4.What are the primary tasks you will perform by this laptop??
Ans. I will use multiple Os(Linux,windows).
Q5.What screen resolution and typre would you prefer???
Ans.not any prefered choice.
q6.Anything Else you would like to say??
Ans. Cheap And Best is my motto.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Nov 19, 2012)

Go for lenovo Z580 I would say  I have also become quiet a fan of its build quality. Even the plastic body of the cheaper G580 model is quiet high quality.


----------



## oroboros (Dec 13, 2012)

Krazy_About_Technology said:


> Go for lenovo Z580 I would say  I have also become quiet a fan of its build quality. Even the plastic body of the cheaper G580 model is quiet high quality.



totally agreed  but aren't dell 15r and hp pavillion g6 good contenders as well???? even i look forward to get a laptop before feb next year


----------



## praveensahu (Dec 14, 2012)

I think Lenovo z580 or Dell 15R both are best Laptop and it is better as your requirement it has screen quality and battery backup is good. 
If we are about technical feature then Lenove Z580 is much better then Dell and HP.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 14, 2012)

@Ramanda, if you are a casual gamer only check this: HP 4540s ProBook @ 37220. Intel HD4000 will run pretty much all old games at low-mid details. With the money saved later invest in an SSD.

else if you want to run latest games (less battery life and will get hot) check this: Dell Inspiron 15R


----------



## Snj23 (Dec 14, 2012)

What about Samsung laptop. Samsung is offering better configuration for less price like this
Samsung NP300E5X-A01IN Laptop (3rd GenCi5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS) Rs 33,999/- 
Flipkart.com: Online Store


----------

